# Capt Nathan Heads to San Antonio, TX. Texas Trophy Hunters Extravaganza; 8/16-8/18/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

San Antonio bound this weekend for the Texas Trophy Hunters Extravaganza. Itâ€™s held at the AT&T Center Expo Hall August 16-18th.

Show hours:
Friday: 3pm-8pm
Saturday: 9am-7pm
Sunday: 10am-5pm

Weâ€™ll be in booth #1108, stop by and visit with us. 

Fort Worth was a good show, weâ€™d like to thank eveybody who stopped by. A big thanks to all the new customers who booked with us, as well as our returning customers.

Port Mansfield Trophy Trout trips are filling up quick. Donâ€™t miss your chance this winter on the trip of a lifetime. Come by the booth and book your dates. 

We also offer Seadrift wading artificial, sight casting, bull reds, navigation trips, and fish â€˜n gig packages. 

Our dog training takes place at our house in Port Lavaca, TX. We offer basic obedience to finished water dogs. We have pups for sale as trained dogs who will be ready for this season

Port Mansfield drone picture Jan 2019, and 8.5# trout release.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Cool pictures!


----------

